# Euro Trip to M.I.V.W 2011



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

So a couple of us on DW are going to head over the Men in Volkswagen in August and thought i would open it up to other VW lovers (& haters)

The plan is to leave on Friday August 5 at 10:00pm return on the August 8 at 4:00pm

M.I.V.W 2011 - Show Day 7th August 2011.

Estimated cost per person

€190 : 3 Nights @ NH Hotels near the showground (Sat, Sun & Mon Night)
€30 : Entry to show
€120 : Avg Refuel
€50 : Few laps of ring (About €25 i think)

Give or take a bit, looking at approx €475 (£420) allowing for extras and food.

350 Miles ( North London - Valkenburg)
229 Miles ( Valkenburg - Nurburgring )
448 Miles ( Nurburgring - North London )

Friday 5th : Leave UK for Ring, spend night at Hotel near the ring.
Saturday 6th : Spend the day doing a few laps of the ring, watch a few fast laps by people who know what they are doing! Chill out before driving via a few un-restricted autobahns to Holland. Spend saturday night @ Showground hotel.
Sunday 7th : All day @ Show, Night @ Showground hotel.
Monday 8th : Drive back to UK @ Midday.

Link to show : http://www.mivw.nl/
Link to hotel @ show : http://www.nh-hotels.com/events/en/event-detail/7919/men_in_volkswagen_2011.html
E111 Card : http://www.e111.org.uk/

Dont forget insurance/breakdown cover may need a phonecall to let them know your in europe.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=189484604435312


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

Small update

Boat - £30 Each Way
Train - £65-70 each way


----------

